# Parents don't let me live a normal childhood



## dave12345 (Jun 24, 2013)

So me and my parents used to live in a really bad neighborhood until we moved while i was in 6th grade. In the bad neighborhood i was always hanging out with friends and always going out and was home at like 9/10. Never one problem. Now in 6th grade we move to a very rich and safe neighborhood. Now my parents started getting different. Theey never let me go to my friends house or hang out with anyone or have my friends come over. Answer was no no and no every time. I was making tons of friends and kept having to make excuses as to why we can't hang out. On a rare occasion when i made plans to go to the movies, 2 days later they decided that they were having some random party and i can't go. This kept continuing all though 7th and 8th grade. Im now going to be a freshman. They ruined my childhood. All three years or middle school i went to the park twice until they decided i cant go anymore, went to one friends house and got yelled at badly and went to the movies ONCE. NOTHING ELSE NOTHING.. AND NO IM NOT A SPOILED BRAT THAT GETS EVERYTHING HE WANTS. I buy my own clothes. If i want something i need to buy it. Then whenever they go out to parties they always talk about me saying "oh he never leaves the house. he never wants to hang out." and it really pisses me off. Or i get straight A's and im not even told good job. Instead they frown and said it could have been better. i literally have like 0 friends. Or then when i ask to hang out they're like "oh since when did you have friends." then in school the people that arent my friends always bully me. whether its throwing rocks at my head or pushing me down a flight of stairs. Teachers have seen it happen AND NO ONE EVER DID ANYTHING TO HELP ME. Or my friend wants me to go to a parade. I ask them and they say i can go. Then for some reason 2 days later they say nope you cant go and call my friends parents and they say she cant go because the parade is on saturday. Im like i told you its sunday and they lied saying its on saturday because her parents always go to parties on saturdays. I dont know what to do with myself. Middle school was the same thing all the time, wake up, go to school and get bullied and come home and get yelled at. AND THEY MADE ME GO TO SLEEP AT 9 EVERY DAY. Ive been crying myself to sleep every day for three years and i have no one to talk to. This was my last resort. I have no one. I have nothing, and im tired of it.


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Dave, welcome! ^^
Looks like your parents are like mine. Well, I have graduated college but my life were like yours when I was your age (my parents are still strict).
Parents tend to be protective of their kids in middle school. Do you know that as you grow up you get more freedom from your parents? They might even tell you to go out often if you stay at home a lot. The social life in high school is better than middle school and in college better than high school.

I think the best thing you can do now is to get trust of your parents somehow. Make them sure that you will take care of yourself at parties and you won't do anything wrong while you're with your friends. Let them know you're not a kid anymore. Unfortunately parents can be too strict sometimes. If they remind you of something wrong you have done in the past, tell them everyone make mistakes while they grow up. You are no exception. About the exams and the scores we get I can say if the exam is hard it's hard for all the students. There is no absolute score. Even the top students get B+ in super hard exams. Moreover, no body is good in every subject.

I hope your parents give you enough chance in high school to find great friends. Good luck!


----------



## dave12345 (Jun 24, 2013)

^^thanks but whenever I want to talk to them about that, they don't want to hear it. They just start yelling and yelling. Today they asked if I wanted to go to the store and I said no and apparently they think something is wrong with me because I never go out and I have to see a psychologist. Maybe if they let me go out...


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

dave12345 said:


> ^^thanks but whenever I want to talk to them about that, they don't want to hear it. They just start yelling and yelling. Today they asked if I wanted to go to the store and I said no and apparently they think something is wrong with me because I never go out and I have to see a psychologist. Maybe if they let me go out...


You're welcome! ^^
So, your parents think you don't go out, which means they want you to be sociably active. Then, they don't let you to hang out with friends. They have contradictory ideas! Tell them they are the reason that you can't go out and ask why they don't allow you to go to parties. If they yell at you tell them you just want to talk in a sensible way, not to start an argument, and tell you are going to listen to what they will say and think about it. I think they are too worried about you when you hang out. Can you take your friends to your home to make your parents sure your friends are good kids? Maybe you can make your parents to know the parents of your friends. Also, when you go out tell them what you are going to do. Promise them you will be responsible and if something goes wrong you will let them to know. Words are not enough to get their trust. You should prove them in action too.
If you make them understand that you are obedient, they will stop yelling and give you space to explain your opinions. It might be hard depending on how strict your parents are but it's not impossible.


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

Start using drugs and alcohol its the only way.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Try talking to your parents and see why they are afraid to let you outside. 

If they are just irrationally afraid that the sky will fall if you're let outside, then you just need to stick it out. Try maintaining your social skills by talking to people in school and on the internet and then just make friends once you enter college.

Overall, your parents sound a lot like mine were when I was your age.


----------

